# We need a vibrator...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's because I'm getting older and starting to lose some flexibility, but it's getting harder for me to consistently thrust vigorously, stimulate her clit and her breasts all at the same time. Don't get me wrong, sex was awesome this morning but damn it can be straining sometimes. My wife is moderately close to putting her legs behind her head but it gets more challenging when you're in your 40s!

Can anyone recommend a good toy that doesn't make too much noise so that the kids don't know what we're doing? It's either that or I better start yoga or improve flexibility via a good stretching program. Wife and I work out, but seems like I need more help if we want to be able to contort and multi task better. Fun but...lower impact could be a nice change up once in awhile!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

This turns you into a vibrator. Works best when your all the way in!

https://marrieddance.com/shop/vibrators/the-screaming-o/


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

My missus rates this


https://www.lelo.com/Ina-wave

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Don't mess around and just use the best!!!!

They do not make silencers for Hitachis just yet, but there are some home brewed solutions like these:





































Just be creative, even towels or your bed comforter will likely do the trick if you are worried about kids.

The next best option is just a really good playlist and some speakers to drown out the fun.
*
Seriously, if you are worried about the vibe making too much noise, how do you keep yourself and your wife silenced?* I would be concerned about that well over and above a little toy motor.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Sound insulation only helps with some frequencies - the issue here is vibration dampening. No good way around that unless one downgrades to a battery powered unit that's not as powerful. 

Maybe Santa has a point, I'm thinking a 3 inch foam mattress cover and a layer or two of Dynamat between... Maybe wrap the Hitachi with Dynamat?

http://www.b-quiet.com

We use this for vibration dampening and it works very well.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Don't mess around and just use the best!!!!
> 
> They do not make silencers for Hitachis just yet, but there are some home brewed solutions like these:
> 
> ...


Ha that made me laugh. 

We run a fan in our bedroom every night. We turn the fan on "high" and use that to drown the sound of the Hitachi. They sound similar so we've never had any questions from the kids. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

hairyhead said:


> My missus rates this
> 
> 
> https://www.lelo.com/Ina-wave
> ...



We have a range of Lelo toys. 
Great fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Just let her get on top.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

A g-spot stimulator will do the trick quietly.

A&E G-Gasm Delight G-Spot Vibe


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

hairyhead said:


> My missus rates this
> 
> 
> https://www.lelo.com/Ina-wave
> ...


LELO definitely!! 

I have this one:

https://www.lelo.com/gigi-2

It's super quiet and rechargeable - has several different settings and the vibration can go pretty high. My H loves it when I use it. It give him a little break and my Os are amazing with him inside and the lelo doing the work stimulating outside. Well worth the money!


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am 63 and same thing. Due to medical issues with both me and my wife, intercourse is no longer possible. I bought her two small quiet vibrators, although none are that quiet. My wife likes the one from the Trojan website but there are so many. She likes it because it can be set to a few levels of vibration. I made the mistake of buying her the most expensive one sold but it had so many buttons and setting on it that it was a pain to operate it without turning the lights on to see all the buttons and level meters.

My wife gets her orgasms from clitoral stimulation only. Although I do perform oral on her, most times it does not give her the same physically exhausting orgasm that her vibrator does. We call it BOB for battery operated buddy. We just incorporate BOB into our sexual routined. My wife likes lots of foreplay and I will stimulate her to the point when she is ready to pop and then she grabs BOB and has an orgasm in under 3 minutes. She likes to hold my erect penis while I kiss and fondle her. She does not like just using BOB without me.

The only thing you can do about the noise is to turn on some music. I have my iPad loaded up with romantic and soothing music. I can turn the volume up louder than the noise of the vibrator. Another way is for her to use it under the covers of the bed or put a pillow over her groin area. You will find a way. My wife says she is having the best and most intense orgasms of her life and she has had sex with other men and women along with a lot of fetish sex. Nobody does it better than BOB and I take no offense because my goal is my wife's pleasure and not boosting my ego.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'll probably have to be the one to buy it. She's uncomfortable with the idea of shopping things like that online or at the store.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll probably have to be the one to buy it. She's uncomfortable with the idea of shopping things like that online or at the store.


Seriously? Even if YOU shop online and walk over with the screen showing your check out cart on Amazon or something to make sure she does not have any objections, what will happen? Will she clock you in the face as if you are bringing her porn to watch or something?

You do know that Amazon has a "Sexual Wellness" section that has to be TURNED ON (pun intended) before it will display results in that category. Other than that, it is not like your kids will be in the other room watching an Amazon Prime show and then be interrupted with a big Dildo that will suddenly appear on their TV screen asking them to hit "OK" to purchase. 

I purchase insanely obscene things on Amazon, and then smile as my wife will get all the confirmation emails saying my urethral stretcher just shipped and will arrive tomorrow! :surprise:

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Seriously? Even if YOU shop online and walk over with the screen showing your check out cart on Amazon or something to make sure she does not have any objections, what will happen? Will she clock you in the face as if you are bringing her porn to watch or something?
> 
> You do know that Amazon has a "Sexual Wellness" section that has to be TURNED ON (pun intended) before it will display results in that category. Other than that, it is not like your kids will be in the other room watching an Amazon Prime show and then be interrupted with a big Dildo that will suddenly appear on their TV screen asking them to hit "OK" to purchase.
> 
> ...


Not an aversion to the kids possibly seeing it, just the idea of sex talk in general. She has no problem with having sex, just talking about it. Don't know why.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Not an aversion to the kids possibly seeing it, just the idea of sex talk in general. She has no problem with having sex, just talking about it. Don't know why.


Well then! Just don't say anything and get this one:

*Remington Laser Hair Removal*
Amazon link

*Mrs. Plan:* You sure it is working, cause I do not really feel anything?

*Mr. Plan:* It is OK honey, the instructions say that it will take a few times before you even notice anything. You be quiet now and just try to relax!


> > > > > > > >

Badsanta


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Can anyone recommend a good toy that doesn't make too much noise so that the kids don't know what we're doing?


So 2 things here:

First a quieter vibe: You can buy a speed controller for the hitachi magic wand. Turn it on low and use it under the covers. Another more quiet solution is one of those small battery powered bullet types. Anything battery powered isn't going to have a lot of power to make a lot of noise.

Second:

This is your house and by having a rich, fulfilling sex life is the best example you can give to your kids on marriage. I'm not talking about having sex in front of them or even talking to them about it. But teach them that when the bedroom door is closed don't interrupt unless the house is on fire or someone is bleeding. Then get a white-noise generator. 

With so many marriage failing due to lack of sex showing your kids that their parents still love each other enough to do that will speak volumes as to what sex and marriage are supposed to be. 

Also, maybe try to schedule one night a month away so you can swing from the chandelier and howl all night if you want without the kids hearing. Then maybe do more tame stuff at home. That will make the away nights more anticipatory.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Third... Active noise cancellation for the Hitachi. Since it produces a very specific set of frequencies it should be trivial to cancel... Not sure about the user sounds tho


----------

